# st andrews jetty redfish



## Linda

Linda & I fished the last 2 hours of daylight, the wind was blowing out of the North, so the east side of the jetties was slick calm, the water was crystal clear, so we were able to see into the rocks, the bluefish blew up & I had a blast on my ultralight, caught about 20 on a little bucktail, wish I would have had a topwater popper. We left the fish biting, bringing the fly rod next time. caught the redfish on bobo strips


----------



## John B.

:bowdown

watch out for deer in St. Andrew's.... i had a few walk right out infront of me drivin!


----------



## true-king

> *Linda&Ernie (1/30/2009)* bringing the fly rod next time.


Do it! Nice redfish by the way :clap


----------



## Linda

Your not even joking about the deer. We had aboutten of them invade the parking lot and picnic tables including a6 point. Linda tried to take pics while i was shining the brights but it was to dark. We also had to put the brakes for3 of them on the way out ( they wont budge it seems). Twoweek ago Chris Mauldin and me seen a 7 and a 10 point in the swamp areas. 

I dont even know the scoop on all the deer . Im sure all of them were brought in. All i know is its awsome to observe them at such a close encounternatural or not.Someof their behaviors do seem to be natural, movement patterns especially.


----------



## Halfmoon

Nice!!!


----------



## Tkiller

thanks for the report.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

Dahm, look at that.


----------



## liam

I go camping at st andrews a few times a year.Some of my best fishing experiences have being around those jetties.And the deer are everywhere.Thanks foe your great report


----------

